# Mulch as an agility surface?



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Anybody know anything about using mulch for an agility ring? I've been browsing various sites and have seen lots of conflicting opinions. Some say it's great, some say they hate it. Which I suppose is true of just about every surface we use for agility. 

I ask because I have somewhat of a unique problem. We're currently renting a house on some acreage where I have set up an agility ring for my own dogs as well as teaching classes. It's super prone to mud and I'm beyond sick of it. Thing is, we'll be moving out next fall so I don't want to put the time or money into anything difficult. I'd been looking at getting some used turf, but it sounds like that would be way too much effort for a temporary place, especially when it comes to pulling it back up next fall. When we get a permanent place though, turf is most likely the direction I'll go...

There is a tree place somewhat close that offers free mulch, which has me pretty darn interested (free!). I believe it's just ground up trees and whatever else they process, so probably not the most ideal variety but certainly better than mud. The ring is 95x95, but I'm really just looking to cover about 30x40 to 40x50 of it to give us space to do drills when the rest of the ring is a mud pit. Any other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think it's not ideal but maybe better then tons of mud. I'd worry about splinters but depending on the size of mulch chips and type of wood that possibly would be ok. 

I know at outdoor trials, when it rains and mud holes pop up on the courses it's not uncommon for bags of mulch to be purchased to help fill those holes.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What about using rubber mulch? I know it can't be somewhat pricey, but you could probably rake it back up and move it to your new location ( not ideal, but could be done)
Here's one website I looked at:
Colorado Playground Rubber Mulch - Buy Rubber Playground Mulch


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I've kind of given up on the mulch idea. I think I'll still put some mulch in the seating areas and at the entrance gate. But for a practice area I'm going to get some thick landscape fabric that my landlords had recommended a while back. Not ideal either, but it would at least work for a small drills area when it's muddy and not have to worry about splintery mulch. Then when it's not muddy I can just roll the fabric up to the side.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Careful the landscape fabric isn't too slippery....


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

It's not. They already have some of the same stuff in another part of the yard so I've tested it out. It's not ideal but will be just fine for small drills, and certainly better than no practice at all because of mud!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The rubber playground mulch is really neat, I've worked my dog (protection) on it, but yeah I would not spend a lot on something like that temporarily.


----------

